# Remote code for a Panasonic TH42PX60B



## microbe (Nov 23, 2002)

Hi folks, as you may gather Santa had a struggle getting my pressie down the chimney but the end result was well worth it. I've gone large! Now got a 42 inch Plasma and wondering which Tivo reomte code to control the sound if anyone's got any experiance please? I did have a fiddle last night with the stock codes in the menu but didn't see any sucess.

Picture quailty wise I'm releived to say the least as I was fearing the worst by going to this size monitor but it seems good, slightly noticable difference from the old 32" but nothing to cry about, yet.
I will NOT be considering SKY and at the moment I have cable but also won't be considering TVDrive, unless they start offering it for free (obviously the sprouts talking there!).
So, to also open up another non-remote related topic, anyone got any clues as to how I get Mode 0 recording quality when my Tivo is not networked? Will I have to pull the drive and firtle around with boot CD's on the home PC or is there a slower but less invasive method (serial cable?).
I'm not-too conserned about pulling the drive as I upgraded to a 120gb a couple of years ago and it went well, I also have a spare 160Gb drive in the drawer that might get pushed into use but it being Christmas, there's a lot of content at the moment and Tivo's working almost full time so I'd like to up the record quality without disrupting the setup if at all possible (you may imaging the cabling situation down there with Tivo, TW cable box, Tevion 1620 freeview recorder (don't ask!) and a combined VCR/DVD (required to save on Scart cables).


----------



## pdowland (Feb 21, 2005)

I also got one for Christmas - it's great...

I cannot remember the code, but, I managed to get the remote working fine. I think it was the 3rd/4th of the codes listed on the TiVo menu for Panasonic. Slight problem turning the screen off with the TiVo-remote power button but other than that it works fine.

I did have problems trying all the codes - the manal doesn't mention that you have to put the remote into the "programming" mode when entering each remote code (pressing two buttons for 3-5 seconds).


----------



## microbe (Nov 23, 2002)

Ah ha, pressing Tivo and standby for 5 seconds between each code attempt, that'll be where I went wrong as I read it as being able to try all the codes until it workrd. Will have a fiddle now.
Paul


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

I have a TH37PX600 and it was one of the LAST few codes for me. One of the earlier codes worked the on/standby by volume-up and volume-down were reversed....

Persevere - It's worth it!


----------



## microbe (Nov 23, 2002)

Remote sorted now thanks, code 0099 seems to work the volume and have a brave attempt at standby, but i fear the panny's built in anti accidental switch off feature (have to press the remote standy button for 2-3 seconds to indicate you really want to switch off) will never work with the tivo remote. 

Now to stage 2 of the master plan, how to get mode 0 with a non-networked tivo and a temporary disinclination to pull a fully functional system apart to get at the hard drive?

Any words of wisdom or is it too close to 2007 to expect anything other than aud anxiety and slurry speech? It's a miracle i'm still able to trype this given I'm stabbing at an onscreen keyboard (or two) on a tablet pc at the mo. Which hasn't got a legacy parallel port before anyone has any bright ideas about how usefull that might be.

Happy new year to all, anyway. Pity us poor folk who have to go into work tomorrow, but wonder how we'll spend the extortionate ammount of overtime we'll be getting for the sacrifice.


----------



## Nebulous (Nov 28, 2005)

microbe said:


> ...how to get mode 0 with a non-networked tivo...
> ... but wonder how we'll spend the extortionate ammount of overtime we'll be getting ...


It's obvious, spent it on a Tivo network card :up:  :up:


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

microbe said:


> Happy new year to all, anyway. Pity us poor folk who have to go into work tomorrow, but wonder how we'll spend the extortionate ammount of overtime we'll be getting for the sacrifice.


i've just gone right off you... this is the first year we've not had the usual "working a duff shift over the hols" - "here's a ton for your troubles" payment.

as to overtime??? i remember that word but the exact meaning is failing me


----------

